# 1999 Ford F-350 05' Front End Conversion



## JCark

Hey guys
I got a 1999 Ford F-350 extended cab short bed, and im having a new Fisher 8ft HD installed and i was looking over the forum and noticed that there are some trucks that have had "front end conversions." From what I've seen, you can buy the 05' front grill and headlights and install them on older f-350's. I was wondering if I could do that with my 1999? Any help would be appriciated, i want my truck to look newer, the old headlights and grill are really putting some age on my truck. Thanks folks!


----------



## 06HD BOSS

yes you can. you can do the "05" swap on the 99-04's. theres a guy on ebay who sells the grills already pre-cut to fit into the 99-04. otherwise if you buy an oem 05 grill you have to cut it yourself. i also believe that when you change the headlights you need an adapter for the new wiring. theres a ford board somewhere on the net that give complete instructions. make sure to post some pics when you finish!


----------



## WilliamOak

the '05+ bumper and grille will bolt right on. Headlights need some adaptor. Powerstrokeshop.com sells a kit. will run you about $1500.


----------



## JDFireFord64

I've seen it done by a few people and from what i've heard its not that hard either. Good luck with the conversion and post some pics when you're done, should look sweet!
btw, im surprised to see 06hdboss participating in the ford forum, im touched lol


----------



## 06HD BOSS

JDFireFord64;580419 said:


> btw, im surprised to see 06hdboss participating in the ford forum, im touched lol


anything to help the Ford guys out. at least the truck will look pretty when its Found On Road Dead


----------



## mike psd

IMO the cut down grill looks like crap on 99 -,04 bumper there's a complete kit that has new bumper new grill shell lights and upper rad support but it pricey in the long run the body lines will look much better


----------



## kc2006

I keep debating to do the conversion, but like said, if i do it, i'm doing the new bumper too. it doesn't look right with just the lights and grille and old style bumper.

I'm waiting on a friend to get it all off a wrecked 05-07. He buys vehicles at auction for a company and you wouldnt believe how many trucks get smashed by trees, when he gets one he said i get the front cheap.


----------



## JCark

Almost Done, Will post pics soon, It took a while but its getting there....


----------



## Gix1k4

Here's a before and after pic of my truck. My wife had the truck and a guy ran a red light. He was in a chevy trailblazer, his truck needed pretty much a whole new drivers side and my truck needed bumper, grille, 1 headlight, bumper supports, 1 fender. I sourced the '06 grille, bumper, mounts, and the ins company did the rest.
Before: (8" lift/ 38.5" boggers were removed prior to accident)

















After:


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

looks nice but in my opinion its not worth the money, i like the look of my 00 v10 just the way she is.


----------



## M&M Services

The swap is straight forward and easy. I did it to my 03... Requires header panel (if you dont want to trim yours to fit the 05+ headlights) grille, bumper, and headlights. Your best bet is to contact Ed - www.ftepartsguy.com he will hands down beat any price on parts For the headlight wiring, contact www.dfuser.com they sell a conersion that plugs right in and has a relay, the lights are so much birghter with this harness installed, and it is relatively cheap around $59.. And to be honest I have only around $700-800 in my swap. Shop around for a bumper, they are all over the place. If you have any questions let me know. I also swapped on an 08 tailgate, and 08 trailer tow mirrors (some one broke my old mirror badly so it was time to upgrade) My old gate got keyed along with the whole pass side of the truck so I shopped around for an 08 gate and got a great deal on it....


----------



## Gix1k4

LawnProLandCare;626211 said:


> looks nice but in my opinion its not worth the money, i like the look of my 00 v10 just the way she is.


 I would certainly agree with you on that, IF there was nothing wrong with the parts on there already. But in my case, the front of the truck was damaged and i got all the used '06 parts i listed for $300. And on my original '04 grille, the chrome plating was starting to peel away from the plastic.

If you do it, don't get the headlight pigtails from ford, they're a rip off. Luckily i was able to get a set of pigtails from arctic (the canadian plow mfg, not the arctic snow and ice sponsor here) that would do the conversion for me.


----------



## 91AK250

you know what i really wanna do, get a 00-03.5 7.3 limited excursion and put a '08 frontend on it


----------



## M&M Services

pics!


----------



## M&M Services




----------



## Gix1k4

Nice!, i wanted the H-D lights, but didn't want to push too hard with the ins company, since they were being agreeable to the swap as long as it kept their cost down on the repair.

Crappy pic of the damage, doesn't show how everything was shifted to the rear and to the drivers side. Pass. fender was touching the front door and hood was up and over the top of drivers fender. It doesn't look like much damage on the surface, but all the bumper mounts and headlight assemblies were cracked and broken at the mounting points. I think the total claim was $5600cdn


----------



## M&M Services

Yikes! Truck looks good with the conversion! Looked sweet before TOO!


----------



## mikeyfff1011

06HD BOSS;571830 said:


> yes you can. you can do the "05" swap on the 99-04's. theres a guy on ebay who sells the grills already pre-cut to fit into the 99-04. otherwise if you buy an oem 05 grill you have to cut it yourself. i also believe that when you change the headlights you need an adapter for the new wiring. theres a ford board somewhere on the net that give complete instructions. make sure to post some pics when you finish!


like he said and you can also do it to the f250 i wanna do it to my 99 f250. a guy down the street from me did it to his 99 f250 it came out sweet i love it good luck to you


----------



## daninline

I see that you put the 08 mirrors on it. We did this last year after someone hit us also.
I also put a diode between the headlight relays so when I put the high beams on the low beams stay on also, only cost about a buck 

We also changed all the tags to 2007 there not on in the photo

Also this truck has 294,000 miles and going strong


----------



## english kanigit

Fellas, thanks for the good info so far but I've got a couple of questions.


I'm getting a helluva deal on a set of Road Armor bumpers and I just found out the front is actually for an 05-07 truck. I have a 2004 F-250.

I hate asking like this because I like doing my own research but I'm really limited on time. Exactly what would I need to swap out the grill and headlights on my '04? 

With the new bumper the grill shouldn't need trimmed and from what I've read here the headlights will need a wiring harness adapter. Anything else? 

Thanks!
Ek


----------



## daninline

english kanigit;757044 said:


> Fellas, thanks for the good info so far but I've got a couple of questions.
> 
> I'm getting a helluva deal on a set of Road Armor bumpers and I just found out the front is actually for an 05-07 truck. I have a 2004 F-250.
> 
> I hate asking like this because I like doing my own research but I'm really limited on time. Exactly what would I need to swap out the grill and headlights on my '04?
> 
> With the new bumper the grill shouldn't need trimmed and from what I've read here the headlights will need a wiring harness adapter. Anything else?
> 
> Thanks!
> Ek


TO do it right you should get the header panel behind the headlights it something like 100 bucks.

Are you getting the bumper brackets with the bumpers, if not you might need to make are get some since the frames did change around 2004 I think if you look under the bumper like right under the end of the grill if it's a 3 bolt mount under the bumper it's a newer frame. I better take a 2nd look under my truck just to check later today.

that's all I can think of..


----------



## english kanigit

Bumper swap complete, I ended up leaving the headlights. When I have time an '05-'07 billet grille will be retrofitted but I've had my hands full lately. 




























Ek


----------

